

Guile and Delimited Continuations (2010) - the_eradicator
http://wingolog.org/archives/2010/02/26/guile-and-delimited-continuations

======
vince_refiti
Continuations. Second only to Monads for having so many bad explanatory
articles written about it.

~~~
agumonkey
Kent Dybvig has you covered : "A monadic framework for delimited
continuations"
[http://www.cs.indiana.edu/~dyb/pubs/monadicDC.pdf](http://www.cs.indiana.edu/~dyb/pubs/monadicDC.pdf)

